# Pros and Cons of heating equipment.



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi RFUK-ers. 
As part of my diploma in animal management I am required to conduct an assignment of my chosing. I have opted to look at heating equipment used with reptiles. 

To do this assignment I am completing a poster on the four items of equipment below explaining the main pros and cons about using each item. If you would all be so kind as to list some of the pros and cons of these items of equipment it would help me out alot.

I am picking the most ovbious equipment so I just want to make sure I don't miss any cons such as - common faulty wiring- or pros.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help guys and gals.

Heat Rock:
Pros - 
Cons - 

Heat Mat:
Pros - 
Cons -

Ceramic Bulb:
Pros - 
Cons - 

Infrared Lamp:
Pros - 
Cons -


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I forgot to mention, the equipment pros and cons should be general ones such as can cause burning as it will not be based upon and species in particular.

If there are pros however such as - better for ground dwelling lizards rather than arboreal - then it would still be helpful for those to be posted also.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Heat Rock:
Pros - Look nice
Cons - Over heat and cause burns

Heat Mat:
Pros - Great for terrestrial reptiles seeking ground heat.
Cons - Can cause burns if not used correctly with a thermostat

Ceramic Bulb:
Pros - Great for warming up ambient temperatures
Cons - Can overheat easily if not used with a stat, can cause burns if not used with bulb guard and can smash causing injury

NEVER USED THESE!

Infrared Lamp:
Pros - 
Cons -


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Heat Rock:
Pros - natural looking basking spot 
Cons - can burn snakes 

Heat Mat:
Pros - can be used in nearly all set ups ,gives heat to the belly good for snakes
Cons - dont allways notice if its not working, can crack glass tanks,can go up in flames if damaged

Ceramic Bulb:
Pros - gives no light, lasts longer than normal bulb
Cons - cant tell just by looking if its working or not, can dry the air out to much

Infrared Lamp:
Pros - lights the viv and heats at same time
Cons - some people think reptiles can see red and other people dont 


i have not use all the heating options in the list but they are the main things i have read about the pro's and cons of each ,im sure there are more tho


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you.
what about cost? reliability? longevity?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

You can find the answers to these here 
Reptile heating , Reptile heaters , Heat Mats, Ceramic Heaters, Infra Red Heaters

and here

http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/different-vivarium-heating-systems-explained-413-c.asp


----------

